# Ich(white spot)



## dave_e_p (May 30, 2008)

my fish have white spot - ich i know this sounds silly but can humans catch it ???  :fish:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No...

There is an article linked below my signature on the life cycle and treatment of ich if you need it.

Kim


----------



## dave_e_p (May 30, 2008)

yeah thanx its wiped out all my tank before i even knew what it was i only had four fish in it just starting out i noticed out of my fish had white spots when i got it thought it was just patteren untill the rest got the same spots thanx for the link will help in the future going to try again ( oh has any one got any tips on th easiest fish to look after for a begginer ?)


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I take it you're referring to cichlids for a beginner?

What size tank do you have?

Are there any fish at all in it now?

How long has it been set up?

Your first concern is properly cycling the tank before adding the fish you plan to keep long term. If you don't, it can be very stressful on your fish and if it doesn't kill them now, it can do long term damage to internal organs.

Let's get the tank size and more info on what you want from the tank (colour, breeding, etc) and I'll try to help you get it back up and running again. :thumb:

Kim


----------



## dave_e_p (May 30, 2008)

thanx its only a small tank as im just starting out its 8litres and u currently have no fish in as they all died i have cleaned it as good as i can so the new fish have no chance of getting what the last ones had and its bin set up for 3days now with no fish , thanx for your help dnt want to see the fish go through anything like that again was'nt nice dave


----------



## dave_e_p (May 30, 2008)

sorry i put 8litre's i ment 80 lol


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You're rather limited in that size tank.

What are the dimensions? The "footprint" of the tank is all that's really important to most cichlids - they don't use the upper portion of the water column.

Once we get the measurements, it will be easier to lead you in the right direction, but I would guess that you're probably going to need to go with some of the shelldwellers from Lake Tanganyika, or some of the South American dwarves.

Kim


----------



## dave_e_p (May 30, 2008)

hi it is lenght:460mm x width:150mm x hieght:300mm i have done hieght to water level instead of top of tank im planning on getting a bigger tank once i learn more about keeping them and looking after the fish thanx again for your help dave


----------

